# Predator hunters in Ky.



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

How many predator hunters are on this forum from Ky, and what is your success rate? Just getting started and was wanting some advice. Thanks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, at the bottom of the main page there are state listing's, you can leave a note in your state page, otherwise the member's I'm sure will find you.


----------

